
Bitcoin Doesn’t Make Remittances Cheaper - davidgerard
https://medium.com/@Cryptonight/bitcoin-doesn-t-make-remittances-cheaper-eb5f437849fe
======
prostoalex
The last mile is not necessarily evil pawn shops - a lot of countries license
money transmitters and impose "know your customers" rules on them, which
relate to money laundering laws and various other legislature.

Large incumbent operators (Western Union, Moneygram, banks) have compliance
departments and operate at scale, a new entrant with limited transaction
volume would have to grow fast just to cover the compliance costs.

